# Sword Performance



## PhotonGuy (Mar 16, 2021)

Here is a sword performance


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 16, 2021)

Yes.  That is a performance.  What are your thoughts on this and why post it?  What are your motivations?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 16, 2021)

I found the yelling a bit irritating.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 16, 2021)

PhotonGuy said:


> Here is a sword performance


- What do you want to discuss?
- What's your opinion on this clip?
- Do you care about other's opinions on this clip?

A: Here is a sword performance.
B: Here is my opinion ...
C: I believe she should ...
A: If you don't open your mouth, I won't assume you are mute. I don't care about your opinion. This thread is for information only, I speak and you listen.

B and C just use their hot faces to touch A's cold butts. How silly?

Sometime, someone puts up a clip, or a website without a words such as:

- Your thought?
- What's your opinion on this?
- Do you like it?

It's very improper to start a thread like this. If you are lazy to type few words on your keyboard, but you expect others to spend time to type on their keyboard. It makes no logical sense.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 16, 2021)

At least your thread is better than this thread.



Nicolas.P said:


> ?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 16, 2021)

We should all do a challenge to try to recreate that.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Mar 16, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> why post it?



I have not seen this style gi / hakima before.  It was the most interesting part of the video.  Is it the latest Paris fashion?

Hey, how about a MA fashion show?  There's this, Chuck Norris' jeans gi, tie dye, stars and stripes, sleeveless, etc.  Certainly enough looks for a show.  Roll out the red carpet and pour the champagne.  Maybe call Tyra Banks to host and one of the Kardashians can model.  Might evolve into a new category of MA competition.  We can call it Catwalk Kumite.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 17, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> Yes.  That is a performance.  What are your thoughts on this and why post it?  What are your motivations?


Before I discuss my thoughts and opinions I want to see what other people think. So as of right now my motivation is to get other people's feedback on their thoughts and opinions.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 17, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> - What do you want to discuss?
> - What's your opinion on this clip?
> - Do you care about other's opinions on this clip?
> 
> ...


See post #8


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Mar 17, 2021)

I dont really find these things impressive, when you realise most people can do something like it and its just a time game it takes it out a bit.  (and its a useless for entertainment thing, that some people parade around like it isnt FOR ENTERTAINMENT ONLY)

I would probbly be more impressed if i saw someone cut down 4 swordsmen as opposed to that.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2021)

Rat said:


> I dont really find these things impressive, when you realise most people can do something like it and its just a time game it takes it out a bit.  (and its a useless for entertainment thing, that some people parade around like it isnt FOR ENTERTAINMENT ONLY)
> 
> I would probbly be more impressed if i saw someone cut down 4 swordsmen as opposed to that.


You would be impressed if you saw her murder four people with a sword?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 17, 2021)

Impressive gymnastics performance. Absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with any sort of actual sword usage. I find the screaming pointless and off-putting whether you view it as a martial exercise or a dance performance, but I guess the judges at these events must like that sort of thing or she wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Impressive gymnastics performance. Absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with any sort of actual sword usage. I find the screaming pointless and off-putting whether you view it as a martial exercise or a dance performance, but I guess the judges at these events must like that sort of thing or she wouldn't be doing it.


Honestly, I find it difficult to watch this kind of thing.  I usually can’t get beyond about the first 20 seconds before I turn it off.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 17, 2021)

PhotonGuy said:


> Before I discuss my thoughts and opinions I want to see what other people think. So as of right now my motivation is to get other people's feedback on their thoughts and opinions.


I can't stand on her screaming.

It will be nice that she can just

- use her sword to cut.
- clean the blood on her sword.
- leave with a smile on her face, without making any sound.

Biting dog never bark.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 17, 2021)

PhotonGuy said:


> Before I discuss my thoughts and opinions I want to see what other people think. So as of right now my motivation is to get other people's feedback on their thoughts and opinions.


My thought is that this is a performance. Full stop

I know she's a professional stunt woman, world champion martial artist and stuff, but I don't like extreme martial arts.  I don't care who is doing it, Extreme martial arts just isn't my thing.  But if you want to be a stunt person or movie action star then being able to be good in extreme martial arts would be a positive.   Those are the people who make the movie action scenes look really cool.  So it has its place.

Extreme martial arts just isn't for me.  I may have been into it if I saw that as a kid back when I was taking gymnastics.  Other her being good at what she does and that I can't do any of that stuff, it's good she can do what she does.

Other than my "inner Kung Fu kid  is reading what I just wrote and is screaming his head off in anger lol..  Functional wise if I had walked into that room that day, I would have probably turned around.  I'm not saying she doesn't have skill or lacks any fighting ability.   I'm just saying that stuff isn't for me.  I find the practical stuff with swords that are "battle weight" more impressive.  It takes a lot more skill and strength to use those than people realize.  If she did the same performance using a sword that is "battle weight" then I would be impressed.   Even if you told me that she was using one that was "battle weight" then I would still be impressed.   Extreme Martial arts is like Wushu performances the weapons are lighter than what they really should be.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 17, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> You would be impressed if you saw her murder four people with a sword?


ha ha ha. actually yeah. I would.  I wouldn't be happy , but if she landed some awesome martial arts cuts.  I would be like damn.  That was good stuff, too bad she wasted on killing people.  "She's gots ta GO."  throw her in the police car and book her for the horrible crimes.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 17, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Biting dog never bark.


So true.  I say the same thing all the time.  It's not the barking dog that you have to worry about.  It's the one staring you down that looks like it's waiting for the right moment to do something .


----------



## isshinryuronin (Mar 17, 2021)

Another branch evolving off the trunk of martial arts.  Just as an organism can evolve into a separate specie, then genus, family and eventually, a whole new animal, this video clip shows a performance that has left martial arts behind so much that it should not be showcased at an event that has "martial arts" in its name.  At this point it is like comparing professional wrestling to BJJ.

While it may be great entertainment for some, the problem is, IMO, that uninformed people, having watched too many flashy movies and YouTube, may take it to actually be martial arts and thus distort their perception of the real thing.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 17, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> While it may be great entertainment for some, the problem is, IMO, that uninformed people, having watched too many flashy movies and YouTube, may take it to actually be martial arts and thus distort their perception of the real thing.


You are more than 40 years too late.  When I was a kid, I thought this was what real kung fu fights looked like. .





The on people you could blame is Hollywood and Movie Makers.  But then you wouldn't have those cool movies and shows to watch.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 18, 2021)

This..... reminds me........

...... of ........... another ... performance........


.................

(I shan't! Shall I post..... NO... I promised I wouldn't..... should I though...)


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 18, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> At least your thread is better than this thread.


Hahahahaha XD


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 18, 2021)

drop bear said:


> We should all do a challenge to try to recreate that.


Ab... so..... lutely!


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 18, 2021)

Yeah my thoughts are... honestly it is still impressive, is not easy at all, and does require quite a bit of skill and practice to do that stuff. So on that level it's pretty cool and I have a level of respect for that.

But yes, definitely a performance. Alot more gymnastic stuff involved.

It really grates me when people yell out during the performance, like shouting "yeeeeerrr get 'em" and stuff like that. ESPECIALLY in the big karate tournaments during kata, when they clap and cheer during the more flashy moves or at the kiai points... arrrrrgh be quiet everyone!!! I guess I see a kata being performed as something so riveting and almost sacred... and the silent/still parts just as important as the movement, and not as a darts tournament! That's just me XD


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Mar 19, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> You would be impressed if you saw her murder four people with a sword?



I dont think they could though, by the looks of it they are just in it for entertainment so if you compare it with four people who do actual combat swordsmanship, doubtful.


----------



## Buka (Mar 19, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> I have not seen this style gi / hakima before.  It was the most interesting part of the video.  Is it the latest Paris fashion?
> 
> Hey, how about a MA fashion show?  There's this, Chuck Norris' jeans gi, tie dye, stars and stripes, sleeveless, etc.  Certainly enough looks for a show.  Roll out the red carpet and pour the champagne.  Maybe call Tyra Banks to host and one of the Kardashians can model.  Might evolve into a new category of MA competition.  We can call it Catwalk Kumite.



I'm all in favor of Catwalk Kumite. We could probably sell the public on that idea.


----------



## Buka (Mar 19, 2021)

PhotonGuy said:


> Here is a sword performance



This is not actually a sword performance. It's a rhythmic gymnastics routine. It should be part of a rhythmic gymnastics competition, not of a Martial Arts competition. 

Wearing goggles doesn't make you a swimmer.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 19, 2021)

Buka said:


> I'm all in favor of Catwalk Kumite. We could probably sell the public on that idea.


And so my google search begins.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 19, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> And so my google search begins.


4 minutes later covered in my own vomit


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 19, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> 4 minutes later covered in my own vomit


I want my two minutes back.  I do.  I really do.  Damn you.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 19, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> 4 minutes later covered in my own vomit


 9 minutes later.  With a chuckle   Did he just try to stab the swords into the Runway lol. I guess I know what type of swords he's using lol




Search over.  Conclusion: "Trying to hard to be cool" comes to mind. With a hint of giggles.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 19, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> I want my two minutes back. I do. I really do. Damn you.


Is this about right?


----------



## isshinryuronin (Mar 19, 2021)

I tried "drunken style" of watching some of the above clips.  After four shots of tequila they looked OK to me.


----------



## zzj (Mar 23, 2021)

Strangely underwhelmed. I definitely don't like it but I'm sure some people do.


----------



## Buka (Mar 23, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> I tried "drunken style" of watching some of the above clips.  After four shots of tequila they looked OK to me.



The Goose (Grey) OK’d me, too.


----------

